# Zeitung: Festnahmen bei Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme



## sascha (28 Juni 2004)

*Zeitung: Festnahmen bei Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme*

Schlag gegen die Abzocke mit dubiosen Internet-Rechnungen: Beamte des Landeskriminalamts Hamburg haben heute Vormittag die Räume der Firma Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GmbH (HAS) durchsucht und dabei auch die Geschäftsführer festgenommen. Das berichtet teltarif.de unter Berufung auf die Hamburger Morgenpost. 

Zehntausende Internetsurfer hatten in den vergangenen Monaten Rechnungen für angebliche Erotik-Abonnements im Internet erhalten. Kamen die Briefe zunächst von einer Firma namens Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme (HAS), folgten ihr vermeintliche Unternehmen mit Namen wie Hamburger Forderung Management GmbH und Digital Web Media Limited nach. Auch diese erklärten den Betroffenen, sie hätten einen 30-Tage-Zugang zu einem Erotikportal abonniert und müssten dafür 69,95 Euro zahlen. Während die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (Reg TP) der HAS Rechnungslegung und Inkasso verbot, gingen die Geschäfte fleißig weiter – unter anderen Namen. Zuletzt im April wurde eine Firma namens Nesa Inkasso GmbH ins Handelsregister eingetragen und verschickt nun Mahnungen wegen der angeblich abgeschlossenen Abonnements; als Geschäftsführer firmiert die gleichen Männer, der zuvor bei den anderen Firmen aktiv waren.

Mit der Abzocke dürfte es jetzt ein Ende haben. Wie das Onlineportal teltarif.de unter Berufung auf die Hamburger Morgenpost (Dienstagsausgabe) berichtet, durchsuchten am heutigen Montag Fahnder des Hamburger Landeskriminalamts die Geschäftsräume der Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme (HAS) in der Hamburger Nordkanalstraße. Die zwei Geschäftsführer seien festgenommen worden, hieß es. Insgesamt soll das Unternehmen nach bisherigen Erkenntnissen 170 000 Rechnungen verschickt und so einen Schaden in Höhe von 2,5 Millionen Euro verursacht haben. Die Firma der beiden in Quickborn und auf Mallorca gemeldeten Geschäftsleute soll den Ermittlungen zufolge zu dem Firmennetzwerk gehören, zu dem eben auch die Hamburger Forderungs-Management GmbH (HFM), die Digital Web Media Ltd., die Euro Line Deutschland, Nesa Inkasso sowie New Biz Media GmbH gehören. Weitere Details waren am Montagabend zunächst nicht bekannt. 

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Dino (28 Juni 2004)

Na, das wurde aber auch Zeit...


----------



## technofreak (28 Juni 2004)

Es spricht sich rum:

*Letterking*

tf


----------



## sascha (28 Juni 2004)

Die Mopo ist jetzt auch online:
http://www.mopo.de/nachrichten/102_panorama_60546.html


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2004)

*Festnahmen bei Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Weitere Details waren am Montagabend zunächst nicht bekannt.



....mehr dann am morgigen 29.06.04, bei der Pressekonferenz der StA Hamburg.

Nach einem halben Jahr Ermittlungen und zielgerichteten Aktionen, die bis heute anhalten und fortgesetzt werden, ist es mir innerlich ein freudiger Tag!

 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

Es kann an den eröffnenden Thread unter  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=63481#63481 erinnert werden.


----------



## dotshead (28 Juni 2004)

@Sascha

Jeder Link auf die MOPO verstösst gegen die NUB dieses Forums. Selten soviele Links auf Dialerseiten in einer "seriösen" Zeitung gesehen.


----------



## sascha (28 Juni 2004)

@dotshead

Bitte die NUB genau lesen:



> Die letzte Entscheidung über die Zulässigkeit von Links steht den Moderatoren und dem Administrator zu.


----------



## Stalker2002 (29 Juni 2004)

*Jetzt auch bei Heise.*

Heise: Festnahmen bei Dialer-Razzia

MfG
L.


----------



## RAS (29 Juni 2004)

Wurde auch langsam Zeit. Schließlich hat die StA vorher 2 Jahre lang zugesehen, wie auf den gleichen Seiten mit viel schlimmeren Dialern betrogen wurde. Bei den HAS Dialern handelte es sich schließlich "nur" um eine entschärfte Variante der Sun Infmomedia /Comet Media - Dialer.

Unbegreiflich ist auch, warum die Verantwortlichen eines Portals wie GMX, auf dem die Dialer monate- bzw. jahrelang lang ganz bewusst beworben wurden, nicht zur Verantwortung gezogen werden.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

*STIMMT ES DASS WIR VON DEN BETRÜGERN BEFREIT SINDßß*

hallo Leute,


Dies gilt auch für die DWML geschädigte wohl. Bin einer der DWML geschädigte. 
jEDOCH hab ich die 2.mahnung vor 4 wochen bekommen.
Hoffe dass jetzt kein Inkasso Unternehmen weiter rechnung schickt??????? :roll:


----------



## Reducal (29 Juni 2004)

Es gab zwar offensichtlich Aktionen der StA/LKA in Hamburg aber wie weit diese Auswirkungen auf die laufenden zivilen Forderungen haben, ist noch nicht abschließend geklärt. Ein bitterer Geschmack ist da immer noch dabei. Aber die Meldungen lassen positiv hoffen.


----------



## KatzenHai (29 Juni 2004)

Ich denke mal, jetzt kommt nix mehr - alle noch vorher verschickten Rechnungen dürften zugegangen sein.
Anders natürlich, wenn sich jetzt RAe melden. Das wäre interessant ...


----------



## Jotoho74 (30 Juni 2004)

*Feiertag*

Och, der arme Matze und seine Freunde! Ich bin ein wenig enttäuscht das die beiden nur mit 1500 Anzeigen konfrontiert werden, hätte mit mehr gerechnet.

Nunja, dennoch könnten wir den 28. Juli wohl zum Feiertag erklären.


----------



## Reducal (30 Juni 2004)

*Re: Feiertag*



			
				Jotoho74 schrieb:
			
		

> ...nur mit 1500 Anzeigen konfrontiert werden, hätte mit mehr gerechnet.



Das ist nur das von der HAS bzw. HAS/DWML. DWML als Solist ist davon noch nicht erfasst. Außerdem wurden aller Wahrescheinlichkeit nach sehr viele Anzeigen aus der Anfangszeit bestimmt in der Breite der Republik "ab"-gearbeitet, da sich die Hamburger der Sache erst im Februar/März angenommen hatten. Neben der sehr hohen Dunkelziffer rechne ich mal hoch auf etwa insgesamt 3-5 Tausend Vorgänge. Dazu kämen eigentlich auch noch die vielen Beschwerden, die lediglich bei der RegTP eingegangen waren und nicht parallel zur Anzeige gebracht worden sind.


----------



## virenscanner (30 Juni 2004)

> Nunja, dennoch könnten wir den 28. Juli wohl zum Feiertag erklären.


28. *Juni*


----------



## littlebird's prompter (30 Juni 2004)

RAS schrieb:
			
		

> Wurde auch langsam Zeit. Schließlich hat die StA vorher 2 Jahre lang zugesehen, wie auf den gleichen Seiten mit viel schlimmeren Dialern betrogen wurde. Bei den HAS Dialern handelte es sich schließlich "nur" um eine entschärfte Variante der Sun Infmomedia /Comet Media - Dialer. Unbegreiflich ist auch, warum die Verantwortlichen eines Portals wie GMX, auf dem die Dialer monate- bzw. jahrelang lang ganz bewusst beworben wurden, nicht zur Verantwortung gezogen werden.


 Von GMX weiss ich nix, könntest Du mir das bitte in einer PN konkretisieren? Ich sammle so was...

Hast Du schon mal gekuckt, welche links JETZT da sind? Die "Geschichte" derartiger links ist oft interessant, weil sie (in einem höchst spekulativen Maße) Rückschlüsse zulassen könnte auf den "pool", aus dem die Werbung kommt: Etwas konkreter --> mehrere big player im Mediengeschäft hatten bis vor wenigen Tagen links zur "Digital Web Media" / Comet - und heute z.B. sieht alles genauso aus, dieselben popup-Fenster an den gleichen Bildschirmpositionen - nur dass die "Flights" nicht mehr bei DWM ankommen, sondern woanders... konkreter werde ich im Moment noch nicht, ich brauche noch mehr empirische Ergebnisse

w/ regards
Jeremy Littlebird


----------

